# Left alone - help!



## Captain (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, I finally brought the puppy home this weekend! He's a beautiful apricot American/toy poodle cross and he is so playful and affectionate. Nights so far have been ok, but I think that is because I'm standing by his pen in the kitchen till he's asleep, then creeping upstairs! Maybe a bit precious but has worked so far!! He has a playpen which is closed, then the open bed crate inside it. 

Big problem though - when I shut him in his playpen, which has his bed crate open inside it, he has terrible tantrums. He barks the house down! I only went upstairs to have a shower. I don't know what to do, the neighbours will be out for blood!! Please help!! Victoria xx


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Victoria. I'm probably going to be in the same position as you next weekend!!! So I will read this thread with interest xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I remember when Millie was first home, she wanted to just keep close to me, following me everywhere including the loo. Its only recently that she has started to go off and do her own thing, but will still appear as if by magic at me side if I move from downstairs to upstairs and visa versa.

If you have to crate/playpen, which we all have to do, do you have nice distracting things inside to keep him occupied. ie a few nibbles of food, toys, chewing food. A kong filled with lovely tasty treats, ie cream cheese, peanut butter, sausage - frozen is quite good as it slows them down.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Victoria

If he's not settling in his playpen at the moment I'd probably put him in his crate! He should feel safer in his crate and it might encourage him to sleep rather than fret when you have left him.

Another thing you could do is to get a Kong and stuff it with a few treats. If he gets distracted by this he might not notice that you have gone!

Good luck
H
x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He will bark for a while at first Buddy still does it now for a minute or so.

I would try popping him in the crate while your in the room at first for 10 mins or so, he shouldnt cry while your there with him,hopefully this will reinforce the fact that you will come back for him.Then try doing it while your in another room ,he will bark at first,then gradually leave him for longer you are trying to build up to him being left alone while you go out.

The more times you do this everyday he will get used to it.Sometimes its harder when they can hear you in another room then if you've gone out so thats why they bark more.

Leave him a tasty chew as well he will get used to be left just make sure you do it everyday a little at a time.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter and Bonnie both came everywhere with me around the house when they were little, toilet , shower everything! I think its a cockapoo thing!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine follow me around, apprecaite as a little puppy its difficult, until they are toilet trained. The couple of times that Mable has nt been just THERE, then she's been upto no good, even when I think they are both fast asleep I try and move, quietly, but as soon as Imove an inch they are both sat up xx


----------



## Captain (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. I have tried him in his crate with a blanket over and he settled really quickly. I'm not sure whether to always crate him when leaving him or try to use the pen to give him more space and access to water etc. How long can you leave him in his crate? 

He has been so good at night, I can hardly believe it! He loved the kong with cream cheese. I love the fact that he follows on my heels - it's so adorable! I'll be sad when he really gets his independence and stops following me around - when do they do that? 
Victoria xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> I'll be sad when he really gets his independence and stops following me around - when do they do that?


Never!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I would crate him while you shower and then have a few short sessions in the playpen with him to get him used to it, and then maybe a few sessions where he is in pen & you are pottering around nearby. He'll soon adapt.

Its really hard to ignore the cries but its best to. Dexter still tries it on if I leave him in the gated kitchen. But I always ignore then return when he is quiet.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Ruben is almost 8 months old and follows me everywhere. No privacy at all! I don't mind at all, I'd have him with me 24/7 if I could, stupid work gets in the way though!


----------

